# Set the portupgrade package site/location



## pollito (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,

When upgrading my ports, I am trying to get *portupgrade* to check for packages in ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-stable/All before it tries to build the port from scratch.

The command I issue is *portupgrade -arP*, and it does check a couple of different locations on the FreeBSD FTP site, but I need to change it to the above URL.

If anyone could teach me how to do this that would be great! I have Googled it, and I think it has something to do with */usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf* but I can't make head nor tail of it. :stud

Thanks,
pollito.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

There is no such address as .../packages-stable/... Should be .../packages-8-stable/...

If you are on -RELEASE and want packages from -STABLE change PACKAGESITE variable:
`# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/[/url]`

If you want just use portupgrade it's better to run:
`# portupgrade -aRP`


----------



## pollito (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks, that worked a treat!  I will also use *portupgrade -aRP* from now on.

Thanks again,
pollito.


----------

